# Current Status of Research and Development of the  Cat-Buttered Bread Singularity for



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 27, 2009)

An update of a topic first discussed here about five or six years ago.

************
*
CURRENT STATUS OF RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT OF THE CAT-BUTTERED BREAD SINGULARITY FOR ENERGY GENERATION*​
*The Basic Principle of a Cat-Buttered Hybrid Generator System*

  In recent years, increasing research has been devoted to the unusual and interesting physical properties associated with the phenomenon commonly known as the “Cat-Buttered Bread Singularity”.  A Cat-Buttered Bread Singularity is deceptively simple to create – a slice of buttered bread is simply strapped to the back of a cat and the cat is dropped in a free fall. Although this seems prosaic, this arrangement instantly creates a conflict between two immutable physical laws, the laws that buttered bread must land buttered side down and that a dropped cat must land on its feet.  The conflict results in an instant singularity, or rip, in the fabric of the time-space continuum, which exposes a number of physical properties that are ordinarily closed to the portion of the universe we typically experience.

  The most obvious effect noted is an anti-gravity effect.  To prevent violation of either law, the cat simply stops falling and remains suspended in air, creating a rather simple and elegant anti-gravity system.   Because of the simplicity of this phenomenon and its obvious direct commercial applications, most of the research conducted to date on Cat-Buttered Bread Singularity has focused on potential uses in space travel.

  In addition to this anti-gravity effect, however, the cat-bread construct displays a very intriguing physical instability – the cat-bread hybrid cannot maintain a stable physical position. If the cat’s feet point down, the bread immediately inverts the system so that if the system fell, the buttered side of the bread would be down.  But then the cat immediately rights itself so that the cat will land on its feet.  This causes to the bread to again invert the system, buttered side down, following which the  cat turns over so that it’s feet are down.  The net effect is that the cat/bread system continuously alternates the side that points down as the system hovers in the area.  If the system can be harnessed to produce rotational energy, there is the potential to deliver useful energy with no fuel combustion. Given concerns about global warming and limiting the emission of greenhouse gases, this characteristic of the Cat-Buttered Bread Singularity is receiving great attention.

 *Technical Difficulties in Developing a Cat-Buttered Bread Hybrid Energy System*

  Practical usage of cat-buttered bread hybrids for energy generation has been hampered by several technical issues.  

*1. System stability*

In the earliest applications, the cats would randomly switch between spinning continuously versus oscillating.  That problem was solved by cutting the paws off of the cat’s feet one side of the cat.  After the paws are removed on one side of the cat, the cat will always spin toward the side on which it’s feet still have paws.​ 
*2. Capturing power from the system*

A second problem, not yet completely solved, involves actually capturing the power generated by the cat-bread mechanical system.  The first technical evaluations of cat-bread generators did not consider this to be a problem because as the cat spun, the centripetal forces generated by the rotation naturally caused the cat’s tail to lengthen and stiffen along the axis of rotation. The cat’s tail could then be used as a rotating shaft, and power obtained by direct coupling the tail to a mechanical drive.  

  Unfortunately, the limitations of using a cat's tail as a drive shaft were immediately apparent.  Research laboratories soon filled with felines that looked like Manx cats missing two paws.  Disposal of used cats was clearly an insurmountable obstacle unless the technology was significantly improved.

  The next effort involved attaching windings to the cat's tail and using the cat’s tail as the generator shaft.  This posed less mechanical strain on the tail, and increased the life of cat's tail by about one order of magnitude.  This application, however, also involved locating some critical bearings in a portion of the cat’s anatomy where the bearings were exposed to highly alkaline and concentrated organic nitrogen solutions.   The exposure conditions became exponentially more severe as the speed of rotation increased to levels necessary for commercial applications.   Moreover, the presence of cat fur proved completely unsuitable, causing frequent shorts in the windings, and an occasional large corona discharge.  

  Recent advances in materials science have solved the bearing corrosion problems.  The current generation of thermosetting formable Kevlar resins appears adequate to withstand the combinations of salt, alkalinity, and organic nitrogen present in the cat’s tail environment.

  Significant progress has also been made in solving the problems of cat fur interfering with generator windings.  Presently the most practical approach is simply to dunk the entire cat in a tub of varnish to bind the fur.  In extreme applications, where a varnish treatment might not be adequate, immersing the cat in Super Glue or an epoxy binder has been effective.​ 
*3. Control systems*

A final problem has been devising an effective control system for the cat-bread system. While the cat-bread system did spin continuously once the paw removal solution was identified, the rate of spinning and the torque generated fluctuated erratically.   

  Researchers at Purdue, led by the eminent Dr. Leon Gatos, noted, however, that there is a direct correlation between the attraction of buttered bread for a floor and the quality of the carpet on the floor – the more expensive the carpet, the stronger the attraction for the butter. The attraction can generally be represented as the sum of three terms: a constant attractive force, a term that varies inversely with the distance from the floor, and a second order term related to the value of the carpet on the floor, or:

A = C +K1/d + K2*v^2​ 
  where C, K1, and K2 are empirically-derived constants, d is the distance to the floor, v is the value of the carpet, and A is the attractive force. 

  The Gatos team exploits this principal by obtaining carpets that grade continuously from cheap outdoor AstroTurf to 12th century hand-woven and tied Persian rugs.  The cat-bread system is then activated over the graded carpet.  The energy output is continuously monitored, and used to control the position of the carpet.  If energy output declines, the carpet is moved so that more expensive carpeting is under the cat, causing energy output to increase.  Conversely, when energy output increases unacceptably, the carpet shifts position so that less expensive carpeting is under the cat-bread system, resulting in less output.  By carefully controlling the response time of the control system, the energy output is quite stable.  

  The CCS (carpet control system) also readily adapts to fluctuating energy demand.  If energy demand changes, the system simply adjusts the carpet underneath the cat to match energy output with demand.  The CCS is so responsive that, when fully deployed, cat-bread generators will easily meet peaking requirements, allowing other energy sources to provide base load.

  As you can tell, this has been a promising research endeavor.  There is also great interest in the possibilities of genetic engineering to create a better cat for this application.  Pharmaceutical companies are also looking for drugs that might have a Viagra-like effect on cat’s tails.  These efforts are still in the early stages.​
*Optimizing the Cat*

  As you may have gathered, the value of the carpet establishes the practical upper bound on the amount of energy that can be created.  Also, as might be expected, certain types of cats are better suited for this use than others.

  Recent work by Professor Katarina "Kat" Tigris at the University of Auckland has established that, with the fur difficulties solved, Persian cats are the best overall breed for direct electricity generation.  Persian rugs are also the most valuable rugs to use in the CCS.  Because of their breeding and history, Persian cats are particularly aware of the value of Persian rugs, so there is a synergistic effect from using Persian cats and Persian rugs.

*********
 
 *Geopolitical Implications of Cat-Buttered Bread Hybrid Energy Generation*

  It has become apparent to many of us involved in this research that the mass public belief that countries are interested in the Middle East because of oil reserves is a major misperception.  The bigger issue is ensuring access to adequate supplies of Persian cats and Persian rugs.  The large multi-national oil companies, with complicit assistance from many government officials are quite content to let the public fret about oil supplies, because that diverts people’s attention from cats while they corner the market on Persian cat capture and breeding.

  Furthermore, animal rights organizations such as PETA are shortsightedly obstructing critical research, forcing researchers underground and to locations outside of the US.  Unwittingly or not, they are fostering continuing dependence on dwindling fossil fuels, rather than abundant feline fuels.

  If the US does not act decisively to foster and develop our nascent cat-bread industrial base, our children will face a second-class future in both energy development and space travel.  That would truly be a travesty.  So contact your elected officials and do everything you can to support these efforts.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 27, 2009)

I thought it was time for something completely different for us "off the wall" types.


----------



## icydog (Apr 27, 2009)

I have to tell you this is one of the posts that I start reading, get to the first or second paragraph, and then give up. What are you trying to say? I get the sarcasm, but where are you going with this??


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 27, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I thought it was time for something completely different for us "off the wall" types.



What happens if you substitute margarine?  (You know, for the researchers who are watching their cholesterol?)


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 27, 2009)

My sixteen year old, somewhat senile cat that howls incessantly every morning at 5am has volunteered for this project.  To what address should I send him?  I do, however, object to the removal of paws!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry, Steve, but this cracks me up.  I wasn't here when this was discussed before.

Reminds me of a cartoon I saw in a magazine years ago, where a white-coated lab attendant was climbing a stepladder with a dazed and very confused cat in his arms.  The intent was obviously to drop the cat from the top of the ladder.  On a nearby blackboard another lab attendant was keeping score:

Feet:  5
Head: 1


I probably chuckled for five minutes over that one...:rofl: 

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 27, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> An update of a topic first discussed here about five or six years ago.
> 
> ************
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I can't believe it's been 5 or 6 years since we were discussing this. But I do need to caution you to be careful not to violate the tug rule of posting things of a political nature.  

I am wondering what the cats eat to maintain _their_ energy needs. Boiled pizza?


----------



## pjrose (Apr 27, 2009)

icydog said:


> I have to tell you this is one of the posts that I start reading, get to the first or second paragraph, and then give up. What are you trying to say? I get the sarcasm, but where are you going with this??



I read and studied every word - brilliant!  I note, however, instability in the life span of the bread, which is inversely proportional to the amount of preservatives in same.    As the bread degrades, the butter (or I believe margarine) will cease to adhere directly to the bread.  However, the centripetal force will keep the butter or margarine in the system, leading to a system of cat and cat-with-buttered back.  

This suggests consideration of whether the key variable in the known attraction of buttered bread for a floor is the butter, or the bread. Perhaps the bread could be abandoned completely, for just a buttered feline approach?  Early analysis, however, suggests that this could be problematic if butter's general lack of friction and tendency toward liquidity at high temperatures were to lead to absorption within the feline system.  This could be prevented by the suggestions, above, of coating the cat with various substances.  

Further analysis must be done to test whether the bread itself is necessary for the buttered-bread axiom, the life span of the bread,  and the absorption of butter into the feline.  Researchers may also consider testing whether the buttered-bread axiom holds under varying conditions such as tortillas or rolls, as well as peanut butter, grape jelly, honey, and other sticky or semi-liquid substances.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 27, 2009)

But will butter adhere to varnish?


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 27, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> Sorry, Steve, but this cracks me up.  I wasn't here when this was discussed before.
> 
> Reminds me of a cartoon I saw in a magazine years ago, where a white-coated lab attendant was climbing a stepladder with a dazed and very confused cat in his arms.  The intent was obviously to drop the cat from the top of the ladder.  On a nearby blackboard another lab attendant was keeping score:
> 
> ...


Ok, I have to admit I laughed out loud at that one! (and I rarely do that...)  I would love to see the cartoon if anyone had a link to it!

Kurt


----------



## BevL (Apr 27, 2009)

Steve, you have way too much time on your hands these days.

This might change my opinion of cats - at least they'd be good for something!!

Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 27, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> Ok, I have to admit I laughed out loud at that one! (and I rarely do that...)  I would love to see the cartoon if anyone had a link to it!
> 
> Kurt



Yeah - the image in my mind with that is pretty good. Sounds like a "New Yorker" magazine type of cartoon.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 27, 2009)

pjrose said:


> ... Early analysis, however, suggests that this could be problematic if butter's general lack of friction and tendency toward liquidity at high temperatures were to lead to absorption within the feline system...



Funny, this sounds like what my mother-in-law says:  "You may as well just slather the butter on my hips, that's where it will end up anyway."


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 27, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> But will butter adhere to varnish?



I'll bet if it's frozen it might.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 27, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> But will butter adhere to varnish?





SueDonJ said:


> I'll bet if it's frozen it might.



Perhaps, but note that the heat generated by the constant motion of the  Cat-Buttered Bread system will keep the temperature well above freezing.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 27, 2009)

It's clear that research on the the bread-and-butter component of the hybrid has lagged work on the feline side.  I'm pleased to report that the Edison Electric Institute has awarded a contract to Dr. Ray Z. Ingweet of UC-Davis (known as "Moo U" within the University of California system) to investigate the nature of the bread and butter aspects of the singularity.  

IIRC, Dr. Ingweet is going to investigating substituting olive oil for butter.  Because butter is a dairy product, butter has a relatively large carbon footprint (or hoofprint, if you prefer) as compared with olive oil. In addition, olive oil is available in larger quantities in many arid and semi-arid regions.

With regard to the melting butter question, that is one of the reasons for interest in olive oil.  There are many polymers that can be added to oils to extend the working life of oils and to tailor the properties across a range of operating temperatures. Synthetic motor oils are excellent examples of the engineering of oil properties using such additives.

The question naturally arises, though, as to the extent to which the properties of olive oil can be modified with additives before the fundamental physical law requiring that the buttered (or oiled) side  of the bread must land face down.  Ray Z. Ingweet hopes to at least develop a framework to analyze those questions.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 27, 2009)

But wouldn't *olive oil* make us even more dependent on the Middle East (along with the Persian rugs and Persian cats)?
Maybe we could just get it from Italy.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 27, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> But wouldn't *olive oil* make us even more dependent on the Middle East (along with the Persian rugs and Persian cats)?
> Maybe we could just get it from Italy.


That's actually one of the advantages of olive oil.  The Central Valley in California is a major olive producing region, and there is a lot of acreage into which olive production could be expanded. With Nancy Pelosi in control in the house and Barbara Boxer able to throw her weight around in the Senate, there is the potential for a lot of stimulus money to come this direction if suitable projects can be identified and packaged into funding requests.  

Even areas in the US that aren't thought of as traditional agricultural areas have potential to contribute in olive oil production. For example, in the Las Vegas valley olive trees are considered nuisances because of their contributions to pollen.  If this effort takes off, it could be a great opportunity for southern Nevada to diversify beyond gaming.  That's one reason why Harry Reid has also gotten behind this effort.

Looking beyond the US, within the western hemisphere there is plenty of suitable olive growing land in the US, Mexico, Argentina, Chile.  Australia also has huge potential olive growing potential.  Even in the eastern hemisphere there many countries in Africa and south Asia that are totally dependent in imported oil that could be fine olive producing areas.

Olive oil. Is it the path to energy self-sufficiency??


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2009)

icydog said:


> I have to tell you this is one of the posts that I start reading, get to the first or second paragraph, and then give up. What are you trying to say? I get the sarcasm, but where are you going with this??



It's a spoof......


----------



## pjrose (Apr 28, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> It's a spoof......



  Numerous respected scientists and philosophers have devoted years of study to this phenomenon.  One need merely Google the subject to find many discussions and studies.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for this extremely important post.  I should not be posting this publicly but information has come into my possession that the CERN particle accelerator (Hadron Collider) was built solely for the purpose of finally proving or disproving what is now called the "CAT-BUTTER ANOMALLY".   

It was one of Albert Einstein's greatest disappointments in life that he first rejected the underlying quantum physics of this (what is now recognized)  major hypothesis.

Fears grow daily that the Hadron Collider will create a black hole thus causing our entire universe to disappear.  It is secretly hoped by CERN that the disappearance of the entire universe will finally put to rest the whole question of the "CAT-BUTTER ANOMALLY".


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 28, 2009)

I think you need another job - or another vacation! :rofl:


----------



## pjrose (Apr 28, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> I think you need another job - or another vacation! :rofl:



You laugh now, but just wait till we solve the energy crisis and discover the unifying principle of the universe!   I can see it now...."Members of Obscure Timeshare Group Share Nobel Prize."


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 28, 2009)

pjrose said:


> You laugh now, but just wait till we solve the energy crisis and discover the unifying principle of the universe!   I can see it now...."Members of Obscure Timeshare Group Share Nobel Prize."



That's certainly better than "Members of Obscure Timeshare Group Share Padded Cell for Smearing De-Pawed Cats With Butter and Dropping Them Off Ladders."

Hey!  We'd be ending like Seinfeld!


----------



## pjrose (Apr 28, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> That's certainly better than "*Members of Obscure Timeshare Group Share Padded Cell* for Smearing De-Pawed Cats With Butter and Dropping Them Off Ladders."



Some of us are already there.  At our house we call it "The Happydale Home for the Mentally Deranged."  The likelihood of occupying it increased exponentially with the age of our children (see, for examples, recent threads on tattoos and keeping kids off drugs).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 28, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Some of us are already there.  At our house we call it "The Happydale Home for the Mentally Deranged."  The likelihood of occupying it increased exponentially with the age of our children (see, for examples, recent threads on tattoos and keeping kids off drugs).



My daughter is now 30 years old. When she was half that age she acted like she was 15 going on 30.

I start threads such as this because of the permanent brain damage that occurred at that time.  Padded walls and strait jackets can only provide so much protection.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 28, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My daughter is now 30 years old. When she was half that age she acted like she was 15 going on 30.



First physics, now math.  Between this and the resort code memorization, we may as well pay tuition here.



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I start threads such as this because of the permanent brain damage that occurred at that time.  Padded walls and strait jackets can only provide so much protection.



Ah, see, that's where you put the tin foil hats to a good second use.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 28, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My daughter is now 30 years old. When she was half that age she acted like she was 15 going on 30.
> 
> I start threads such as this because of the permanent brain damage that occurred at that time.  Padded walls and strait jackets can only provide so much protection.



I enjoy the intellectual stimulation.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 28, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Ah, see, that's where you put the tin foil hats to a good second use.



I also owe my avatar to that time in my life!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 28, 2009)

pjrose said:


> I enjoy the intellectual stimulation.



I'm just here to up my post count.  :hysterical:


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 28, 2009)

Steve, is this really a test to see on which side our bread is buttered?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 28, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> Steve, is this really a test to see on which side our bread is buttered?



I don't know Jean.  There's anecdotal information that the hybrid also works if you strap a slice of pizza to the back of a cat.  That eliminates the entire issue of which side you butter your bread.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 28, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I also owe my avatar to that time in my life!!



It looks much like your real picture under the sticky post above


----------



## pjrose (Apr 28, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I don't know Jean.  There's anecdotal information that the hybrid also works if you strap a slice of pizza to the back of a cat.  That eliminates the entire issue of which side you butter your bread.



Ah yes, the pizza rule.  That has been verified in many trials, and lends further credence to the grape jelly, peanut butter, and honey hypotheses.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 28, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Ah yes, the pizza rule.  That has been verified in many trials, and lends further credence to the grape jelly, peanut butter, and honey hypotheses.



But which is easier to clean up after?  It would be a shame for all that research to be derailed by a union action of the clean-up crew.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 28, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ... There's anecdotal information that the hybrid also works if you strap a slice of pizza to the back of a cat. That eliminates the entire issue of which side you butter your bread.


 
But does it have to be boiled pizza?


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 28, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's actually one of the advantages of olive oil. The Central Valley in California is a major olive producing region, and there is a lot of acreage into which olive production could be expanded. ....
> Olive oil. Is it the path to energy self-sufficiency??


 
Steve, you are so brilliant!  I suggest you become Secretary of Agriculture--or maybe even President.  Has Al Gore requested your assistance?

I do have another question, however.  Some believe that turning agricultural acreage into growing corn for biofuel has diminished the acreage used for growing food for people--and could potentially lead to food shortages.  If we shunt olive oil production into energy needs rather than food needs, will this exacerbate the problem?  I think we need to be careful to grow the olives on land that is not being used for food production.


----------



## RDB (Apr 28, 2009)

Olive oiled bread dropped from 6' step ladder - compared to buttered bread...  butter almost consistanly won out. Olive O rarely cared.

A throw rug was used for ease of clean up. Do you think that made any difference? The butter didn't seem to mind.

----------------
*Robert*


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 28, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> Steve, you are so brilliant!  I suggest you become Secretary of Agriculture--or maybe even President.  Has Al Gore requested your assistance?
> 
> I do have another question, however.  Some believe that turning agricultural acreage into growing corn for biofuel has diminished the acreage used for growing food for people--and could potentially lead to food shortages.  If we shunt olive oil production into energy needs rather than food needs, will this exacerbate the problem?  I think we need to be careful to grow the olives on land that is not being used for food production.



Either that or we use hybrid dual-use olives - infuse corn or sunflower oil (lower cholesterol, remember) with olives for their first use, strain the oil and can the olives for eating as their second use.

Nevermind, we'd need to find another country to cover our corn or sunflower oil shortage.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 28, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> But which is easier to clean up after?  It would be a shame for all that research to be derailed by a union action of the clean-up crew.



Clean-up depends almost entirely on the quality of the carpeting beneath the cat/bread.



Rose Pink said:


> But does it have to be boiled pizza?



No, in fact boiled pizza may not work because much of the grease is removed by boiling, hence decreasing the attraction of the pizza for the carpet.


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 28, 2009)

Hence the name "Catsup"?


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 28, 2009)

pjrose said:


> No, in fact boiled pizza may not work because much of the grease is removed by boiling, hence decreasing the attraction of the pizza for the carpet.


 
Not if it's boiled in oil.  I cannot find the TUG boiled pizza recipe--is it archived somewhere that I can't access?


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 28, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> Hence the name "Catsup"?



BWAAAAhahahahahahaHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## bruwery (Apr 28, 2009)

This is hilarious.  There's another problem, though.

The mass of the cat is greater than the mass of the bread.  Thus, as the device rotates, it would be out of balance, creating undue force on the tail, and causing excess vibration.  I think this would create a maintenance nightmare - unless you also strapped a counterweight to the back of the cat...


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 28, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Hey!  We'd be ending like Seinfeld!



* "Not that there's anything wrong with that."*


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 28, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Nevermind, we'd need to find another country to cover our corn or sunflower oil shortage.



I have made a unilateral decision to invade Holland and take by Eminent Domain all those tulip fields.  That soil should be sweeeeeeeet.

Carry on.


----------



## M. Henley (Apr 28, 2009)

*Good Grief, Charlie B.*

Have you analyzed this with ther Carnot Cyckle to find the maximum efficiency?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 28, 2009)

M. Henley said:


> Have you analyzed this with ther Carnot Cyckle to find the maximum efficiency?



Wasn't Carnot's cycle stolen one evening from the back of his flat in the sixth arrondissement?


----------



## M. Henley (Apr 28, 2009)

*Nah...*

That was Dirac's cycle.  Carnot rode off on his.
:whoopie:


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just read this thread. Thank you all so much! I am now certifiably in a catatonic state. (Which BTW, is different than the state of Oklahoma, albeit not by a lot!)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 29, 2009)

M. Henley said:


> That was Dirac's cycle.  Carnot rode off on his.
> :whoopie:



Isn't Dirac the guy who first worked out the chemical structure for bicyclo-hexane??


----------



## M. Henley (Apr 29, 2009)

*Only Tony*

Only TonyG knows for sure...



			
				Rose Pink;I am wondering what the cats eat to maintain [I said:
			
		

> their[/I] energy needs. Boiled pizza?


----------



## M. Henley (Apr 29, 2009)

*Help!!*

I give up!!  You got more time and a faster mind!!
 



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Isn't Dirac the guy who first worked out the chemical structure for bicyclo-hexane??


----------



## M. Henley (Apr 30, 2009)

*Somewhere...*

TonyG has the receipe locked away in his Cousin Vinnie's safe.



Rose Pink said:


> Not if it's boiled in oil.  I cannot find the TUG boiled pizza recipe--is it archived somewhere that I can't access?


----------

